# pulse plugs/pulsestar plugs



## htowngto04 (Aug 17, 2008)

Has anyone used pulse/pulsestar plugs(cant remember exact name, but close)? They are new and claim to improve fuel economy and boost rwhp.. can i get some feedback on these? should i used them or stick to regular "spark" plugs??? :confused


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

My 06 C6 was involved in a controlled dyno test of Pulse Star plugs. 

The plugs increased my horsepower by a few hp, I don't remember the exact number now but it might have been 5 or 7 horsepower. So there is gains from changing your plugs. 

The problem was, they then put in copper $2 NGK TR55's and the car gained 3 more hp over the $25 Pulse star plugs. 

I put Delco Iridium in the Z28. I put the TR55 Iridium in my last C6. In my opinion, the Pulse Star plugs do increase hp, but they aren't any better than a standard plug.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I just seen a commercial for E3 plugs, not only do they make all the increased HP and gas millage claims, but they come with a lifetime warranty as well.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*E3*

I purchased the E3's for the Sierra, I have to say she purrs like a kitten at idle. Better than it did with stock plugs. I had NGK TR55IX in goat.


----------



## htowngto04 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.. i ended up buying the manufacturer's suggested plug, AC Delco Iridium plugs.. Although, i had to order the wires, going with MSD. The wires wont be in til this coming Tuesday afternoon.. I am still looking for any good feedback on the Pulstar Plugs, that may sway me to getting them, and returning the AC Delcos before i install them. I had read some bad reviews on Amozon.com (reviews), how they messed some peoples cars up, and others just said they made it sound bad. So, unless i get overwhelming GOOD reviews between now and Tuesday about the Pulstars, im going to stick with the AC Delcos. Thanks again and more feedback is greatly appreciated...


----------



## motitus (Jun 19, 2008)

htowngto04 said:


> Has anyone used pulse/pulsestar plugs(cant remember exact name, but close)? They are new and claim to improve fuel economy and boost rwhp.. can i get some feedback on these? should i used them or stick to regular "spark" plugs??? :confused


I have a 2005 GTO A4 and have them installed. I spoke with the engineers for the plugs and they claim a 4% increase in horsepower (16HP), 4% increase in torque (16 lb-ft), and 1% increase in fuel economy (I average 19mpg and the improvement should be 19.19mpg). The company that makes the plugs tested them on a stock 2006 GTO swapping the Iridium Spark Plugs out for the Pulstar Pulse Plugs and ran each configuration on an in-house dyno. They cost $25/each so that is $200 total so you would have to make the determination if they are right for you versus regular spark plugs. I've also installed a K&N Cold Air Intake, Jet Flow Performance Mass Air Sensor, Goodyear Eagle F1 All Season Tires, and used a Superchips Cortex Programmer for a Performance Tune. I live in the area where the Pulstar Pluse Plugs are designed as well which is why I took the chance on them since I can just go directly to their office. I hope this help you with your decision making.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

That's almost the exact same result that we ot with my car on the Pulse Stars, we got a 12 hp bump at the wheels. 

The killer though was getting more power from the $1.99 copper NGK TR55's than we got from the $25 Pulsestars


----------



## htowngto04 (Aug 17, 2008)

*thx again...*

Thank you everyone again for all your feedback.. Yeah i just ended up going with the regular AC Delco Iridium plugs (manufacturer suggestion) and just went with MSD wires.. I didnt hear enough swaying positive evidence of any significant plus to going with the pulstar plugs. So, once again thx and take care everyone...


----------

